
Cell phone bills plunge as telecoms lose pricing power - nothinggoesaway
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-new-sticker-shock-plunging-cellphone-bills-1498232910?mod=e2twd
======
mysterypie
No paywall:

[http://news.morningstar.com/all/dow-jones/us-
markets/2017062...](http://news.morningstar.com/all/dow-jones/us-
markets/20170624154/era-of-costly-cell-service-is-ending-wsj.aspx)

------
zzalpha
Judging by the headline alone I can tell this isn't about the Canadian
market...

------
lupinglade
Yeah, not in Canada. Prices are insane here. Absolute ripoff.

------
politician
This article is duplicated all over the internet. Most locations don't have a
paywall -- google the actual title, "The New Sticker Shock: Plunging Cellphone
Bills".

